# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Browser crash or moderation?

## HairySammoth

Hey all - I joined up a few hours ago (after many years of lurking) to post a paid mapmaking request. My browser biffed it just as I hit post: got nothing but a blank page, and refreshing got me nowhere. I could just repost it but there's a decent chance it's just waiting in the moderation queue - I don't want to spam the board with the request again if I just need to wait a little longer. Can a kindly mod check if my thread got eaten or if it's just waiting on moderation? Many thanks!

----------


## Redrobes

Yeah, dont fret, its there in all its full glory !

----------


## HairySammoth

> Yeah, dont fret, its there in all its full glory !


You star; I knew that would happen. Using an ageing relative's ancient PC and it makes trying to use the internet unnecessarily fraught!

----------

